# Jak zablokować instalację gnome-games, ekiga itp?

## fajfajf

Jak w temacie. Nie wiem czemu te programy instalują się automatycznie. Da się to jakoś zablokować?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
emerge --tree -NuDa @world
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Możesz sobie również zedytować ebuilda, chociaż to zniknie przy pierwszym syncu.

----------

## marden24

użyć środowiska minimalnego gnome-light

----------

## sebas86

 *Quote:*   

> Jak w temacie. Nie wiem czemu te programy instalują się automatycznie. Da się to jakoś zablokować?

  To pytanie z kategorii filozoficznych.  :Wink: 

Instalują się ponieważ opiekunowi doszli do wniosku, że mniejszym złem jest dołączenie do zależności tych aplikacji w wersji domyślnej. Niektóre tego typu paczki (meta pakiety i niektóre pakiety bardziej złożonych aplikacji) posiadają flagę minimal (która powoduję odrzucenie zbędnych zależności), w przypadku gnome mamy jednak gnome-light jak kolega Marden24 wcześniej wspomniał.

Zawsze też można zainstalować wybrane pakiety ręcznie lub zrobić własny meta pakiet.

----------

